# 2018 BeaverTail Mosquito build



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Jumbo Jet said:


> Before I say anything about this build, I'd like to extend a huge thank you to the guys I PM'd relentlessly with a hundred questions about what to add and what not to add. Thanks TimR, TimPappy, MattB, Zika, Wtgoon. I know I'm missing a few guys, but you know who you are and I'm very grateful for all the advice.
> 
> A massive thank you to Will and Liz and Eric. I couldn't imagine working with a better group of people to build a boat. Eric has been like my Sherpa through this whole build, he's given me amazing guidance and advice. I'm coming out of a Maverick Master Angler, so I have a ton to learn about jack plates, dry launching...etc. Eric has answered every question I could throw at him, and there's been at least a hundred, lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing your skiff progress and more pictures as you have them! I admire the Mosquito and would love to be in your position one day!


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks Rooster, I should have a couple more pics tomorrow out of the mold.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Congrats. I'll just say I bought my 2017 Mosquito barely used. I called Liz the week before I bought it to check out the situation and she remembered the buyer and the skiff. She was perfectly willing to tell me about the boat. So I bought it, bothered several other BT owners on Microskiff, added a 3 blade custom heavy cupped Jack Foreman prop (at his advice), raised the motor one notch on the jack plate (PM me if you want fotos) and put a Shaw Wing Cav Plate on it. The cav plate is a little too wide but with some nice clear corner protetctors, the problem seems solved. With it set up the way it is, it seems to be able to run for short periods in 4-6" of water and it's an AMAZING ride in swells and chop. If no cross wind, you are staying bone dry. The fit and finish are very nice and it's a pleasure to take the boat out. Things I wish I had: a roller on the back of the trailer to help make it dry launch and give me a place for the transom support. Can't think of anything else. I think mine is nearly carbon copy yours other than power pole. I personally wouldn't have paid the money and sacrificed the weight for the power pole but now that I have it, it's great. More importantly, I've had a ton of questions as I bought it used and there is no owners manual so have been in contact with Eric Steel NUMEROUS times. Broke a weld on the back rest (hint, it's not a step). Eric always answers my email within 12 hrs and is beyond helpful. They remember the skiff, now I bought it 2nd hand but still treat me like a regular customer. Let me know if I can be of any help and congrats!
Matt


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Wow, thanks so much for all that, Matt. Everyone at BT has been amazing to work with. This has been one of the most fun experiences I've ever had buying something. 

Again, I greatly appreciate all the advice, I will most likely be taking you up on your offer to help me dial things in.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Got a couple more progress pics today. I've never seen a Kingston Gray boat in person, and went back and forth on this color for weeks, not really sure how it would look. But after seeing these I love it.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Grey will look nice


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Congrats on the new build, can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Alright, got a few more pics in. It's moving along pretty fast now. I was on the fence about the Kingston Gray for months, but now that I'm seeing it, I love it. As the pics are coming in, I'm going deeper and deeper into total freak out mode, lol.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

The grey rocks.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Love the Kingston Grey hull. Just a little advice--you may want to reconsider the "cloud white" deck. Although it will look sharp, you might experience some issues with glare on sunny days. Maybe a complimentary grey for the deck (shade lighter than the hull?). The other suggestion would be to reconsider the MFD--instead of the Go 9, maybe look at the NSS9 evo3 as you will get the control knob with the NSS9 evo3 versus touch screen only with the Go 9. I've heard about some issues trying to use the touch screen at high speeds and/or in wet conditions. Otherwise, this should be an awesome skiff! Congratulations on the build and best wishes! Looking forward to seeing more photographs!


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Another thought now that DBStoots brought up the GO9. Mine is flush mounted in the center console (I bought the skiff used-had no choice). I don't love this in the event I have to park the boat at a motel. I'd rather be able to take the electronics off in a few minutes. A crook could just pry it out and be gone in 3 minutes. Food for thought. Also, get them to add a cig lighter plug in for phone charging. I still need to add one but who gets excited about cutting a whole in their shiny new skiff. One GOOD thing I noticed when washing mine last week...the bilge has a float and comes on automatically with water in hull. This is wired such that it happens even if you have your Pergo switch OFF, which is great as I left my boat docked in the water the other night and was worried what would happen with Pergo off. I like to turn the Pergo off as I've had kids leave bait well aerators on, etc. As an aside, I had to email Eric again about a small cable on the bait well lid. He is sending out a new cable this week, no charge. I sure couldn't find the right parts here. His customer service is amazing!
Matt


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks guys! I greatly appreciate the advice. I bought the GO9 a few months ago and dropped it off with them when I went to place my order. My buddy is running a GO7 and has no complaints so far. As for me, I'm coming from nothing at all, so I won't know any different I guess. The 4" Lowrance on my Maverick is proably from the late 90's, so the GO9 is going to be like upgrading from a Zach Morris cell phone to an iPhone X. 

DBS, as for the deck color, I see where you're coming from, but....my Maverick Master Angler has a white deck and I'm totally fine with it. However, my neighbor guides out of an Evo with a whisper grey deck and he said it gets pretty hot. I've heard this from a few guys with grey decks, so I did white. Plus, white is a pretty classic look. Eric said the deck went on today, so that's that I guess, lol. 

Matts, the center console will have a dual USB charger on the front face next to my switches. I appreciate you bringing that up though, great thought!


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

And....she has a trailer.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

You just had to post a picture of that Ramlin!


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Ha, Tim... I thought you'd appreciate that. 

Its coming along great in the last couple days. Cap went on yesterday.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Today's update. Looking amazing.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

She's gonna be beautiful! I like the idea of the USB ports versus the cigarette lighter plug (sorry Matts!).


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

DBStoots said:


> She's gonna be beautiful! I like the idea of the USB ports versus the cigarette lighter plug (sorry Matts!).


Yeah BUT, what about a plug in for a spot light? I sometimes run an hour in the dark and I’ve not found many rechargable battery op spots I trust or have more than 20 min run time. USB is more modern for phones, etc but.......... Adventure awaits and sometimes requires lighting


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Matts said:


> Yeah BUT, what about a plug in for a spot light? I sometimes run an hour in the dark and I’ve not found many rechargable battery op spots I trust or have more than 20 min run time. USB is more modern for phones, etc but.......... Adventure awaits and sometimes requires lighting


Actually, its a dual port, and I'm pretty sure it's one USB and one cig lighter. I remember Will and I having that same conversation about running a spot light and charging a phone. I'm not 100% sure, but I think that's how he set it up.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Then I’m redeemed I’d sure like both. My boat has everything but kitchen sink......and someway to plug in a phone and light. You might ask them about putting some kind of cell phone, wallet, key holder inside the console. I used to just toss mine in there by the battery but popped a hole in the case so now using a dry box in the starboard rear hatch. If I had something to place the phone in out of the sun, that would be nice.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Matts said:


> Then I’m redeemed I’d sure like both. My boat has everything but kitchen sink......and someway to plug in a phone and light. You might ask them about putting some kind of cell phone, wallet, key holder inside the console. I used to just toss mine in there by the battery but popped a hole in the case so now using a dry box in the starboard rear hatch. If I had something to place the phone in out of the sun, that would be nice.


That's a great idea. In the Maverick, I just put my phone and wallet in a small Pelican dry case and stick it under the console. I was kinda planning on just doing the same thing here, but never thought to ask about that. 

Where do you keep all your Coast Guard stuff? The Master Angler has more storage than I could ever use, but the Mosquito is gonna be tricky to figure out. I was thinking of putting my life jackets, fire extinguisher and safety stuff in the front hatch, and leave the two rear hatches open for fly boxes and bags/clothes.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I have a nice orange water proof ammo box that the previous Owner bolted fire extinguisher to. In the big rear starboard hatch, I have power pole pump, spare prop, the box of tools/flares and extinguisher and then dry box. In the rear port box, he put a built in tackle rack system (holds 3 slide in boxes). This hatch is empty and I use it for extra cooler for fish or tackle bags. I use a 35wt cooler with tie downs for front casting platform alright a real platform would be slightly better. Bait well under CC seat can double as cooler too. Both rear port and bait well are supposed to be insulated. Pics if needed .


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Love that hull color, it's dead sexy! Also, you can get a spot light these days with a USB plug, but I went with one of the smaller ones that use batteries in order to conserve storage space. For wallet, phone, keys and registration storage, I just got one of those $4 plastic storage containers from Walmart which works perfect for me. This is how I setup one of my rear storage compartments which also include 2 bumpers and dock lines. I fish solo quite a bit so the bumpers are a requirement due to heavy boat traffic at the ICW ramp.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

You're in the worst phase of the build: Seeing real progress but not quite completed yet. Hang in there, it'll be done soon.

Partial to the Haze Gray and Ford White myself (actually called Chevy, but I'm a Ford man). It's a very light tint of gray, which cuts the glare and doesn't get too hot. Know yours is already set so mentioning this for others contemplating color combos.

Using the side helm starboard compartment on mine as a systems locker. It holds the battery switch, fuse panel, fuel filter, plus safety gear. Quick access. Will plumbed the starboard compartment for a live well, but I never use bait. So it became my fish cooler, trash bin and where I store the dog bowl and water for my first mate. The forward hatch houses the starting and trolling motor batteries, a dry box, dock line and my tackle satchel. It's tight but it works. The dry box is a small Rubbermaid tub with lid. Keep my wallet, phone and truck keys inside in a small zippered bag for quick retrieval. My phone is always turned off when I'm on the water, although I realize that's not an option for many.

For drinks and sandwiches, I went with a RTIC 30 soft cube cooler. It's a lot lighter than a rotomolded one and is holding up well. Its sits in front of the side console, out of the way.

As you and plenty of others have mentioned, dealing with the entire BT team is a very pleasant and thoughtful experience! I couldn't be happier with my decisions.

Congrats on the new ride, JJ and be sure to post some pix of your first sliming!


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

More progress today from the BT crew. Poling and casting platforms nearly ready



Staged up the trolling motor to figure out plug placement today. I'm trying to keep everything streamlined and clean on the deck. I didn't want 6' of unnecessary power wire all coiled up on the deck, so we came up with this solution. We are using a Battery Tender plug, and it will be mounted about 6" from the TM mount. The power wire on the TM will be trimmed down to about 8", giving me a nice straight, short, clean run into the 90 on the Battery Tender plug.


----------



## Matt05 (Apr 6, 2013)

Did you happen to get any pics of the skiff bagged and any pics of any “core” they may have used?


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Matt05 said:


> Did you happen to get any pics of the skiff bagged and any pics of any “core” they may have used?


Hey Matt. I did not. I only have the pics I've put up. Following your build, it looks great!


----------



## Matt05 (Apr 6, 2013)

Jumbo Jet said:


> Hey Matt. I did not. I only have the pics I've put up. Following your build, it looks great!


Aw man, I wanted to take a look if so. Thank you, likewise my friend, I love the grey! If I didn’t do ice blue I probably would have went with a grey hull as well (which is why I had to add the grey on the non skid) it’s always a tough decision when picking out colors lol.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

That is one beautiful skiff, you picking it up next week?


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Matt05 said:


> Aw man, I wanted to take a look if so. Thank you, likewise my friend, I love the grey! If I didn’t do ice blue I probably would have went with a grey hull as well (which is why I had to add the grey on the non skid) it’s always a tough decision when picking out colors lol.


Yeah, the color is what kept me up many nights, lol. I was torn between Haze Grey, Kiwi Squeeze and Guide Green. Guide Green was my first choice, but there was something pulling me towards some shade of grey. Once I saw the color swatch for Kingston, I knew that was the one. It's a classic color, never goes out of style. Once I polish and ceramic coat the hull, the color should really pop.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

TimR said:


> That is one beautiful skiff, you picking it up next week?


Hey Tim! As of today, we are looking at taking delivery on Saturday the 11th. Gonna be a loooong week...


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Good for you, picking up that new skiff is so much fun! We have had so much rain up here in north Florida that fishing has been pretty slow. I spent today working on my Mosquito, adjusted the trailer guide posts, transducer, Woody wax on the non skid, etc. She is getting better with age!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Matts said:


> Then I’m redeemed I’d sure like both. My boat has everything but kitchen sink......and someway to plug in a phone and light. You might ask them about putting some kind of cell phone, wallet, key holder inside the console. I used to just toss mine in there by the battery but popped a hole in the case so now using a dry box in the starboard rear hatch. If I had something to place the phone in out of the sun, that would be nice.


You might consider putting a Tackle Web on the backside of the console door. It's a handy, out-of-the way place for the iPhone and keys. I have others on the bottom of the front hatch lid and the port side stern hatch lid--great for sun screen, coozie's, etc.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

DBStoots said:


> You might consider putting a Tackle Web on the backside of the console door. It's a handy, out-of-the way place for the iPhone and keys. I have others on the bottom of the front hatch lid and the port side stern hatch lid--great for sun screen, coozie's, etc.


Thanks!


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

DBStoots said:


> You might consider putting a Tackle Web on the backside of the console door. It's a handy, out-of-the way place for the iPhone and keys. I have others on the bottom of the front hatch lid and the port side stern hatch lid--great for sun screen, coozie's, etc.


Great idea! Thanks


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

She's on the trailer and motor is mounted! Won't be long now


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

It will only take them a day or two now! Too bad someone stole your console.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

TimR said:


> It will only take them a day or two now! Too bad someone stole your console.


Haha, it's in now. Made my appt. with Liz for delivery on Saturday.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Console is pretty much finished up. They still have a few more things to button up, but I asked Eric to cut me off on the pics. I wanna be surprised on delivery day.


----------



## brettfergu55 (Jan 23, 2012)

yea marky! I cant wait for you to pole me around on this thing!


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

brettfergu55 said:


> yea marky! I cant wait for you to pole me around on this thing!


Hell yeah! Its on!!


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

No sleep tonight!


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Man, that's the truth. I feel like I've been drinking Dr. Pepper and RedBulls all night.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Picked it up on Saturday. It's even better than I could have imagined it looking on paper. The attention to detail is phenomenal. Will took the time to show me every option and detail on the boat. Wife and I were absolutely blown away.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2018)

She looks great, love the colors!


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I think I’ll have to sell my baby blue and get a grey! If only I could get it with a tunnel


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

By the way, don’t step on the folding backrest:-(


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Congrats Mark! I love those colors.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Great looking skiff! Interested to see some more pictures of the trolling motor plug setup. I feel the same about the power cord across the deck and did something similar.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Also to add: I ceramic coated the hull and topside gel coat/cowling. The hull did not hold up long at all with the majority of it being in the water. It's been my experience in the past that any wax/sealer on the running surface does not last. The top side has held up great. 

I didn't want you to waste time/money on the hull and not have it meet your expectations - I would just go with your favorite sealant instead, they reapply when you think necessary.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

mmccull5 said:


> Also to add: I ceramic coated the hull and topside gel coat/cowling. The hull did not hold up long at all with the majority of it being in the water. It's been my experience in the past that any wax/sealer on the running surface does not last. The top side has held up great.
> 
> I didn't want you to waste time/money on the hull and not have it meet your expectations - I would just go with your favorite sealant instead, they reapply when you think necessary.



Thanks for the tip! Greatly appreciated. I’m going to start the ceramic coating on the CC this week, then work my way to the hull next week. 

I’ll get some pics of the plug up for you tonight.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats. Very pretty. Now get out there and get some fish gurry on it!


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

I was able to get it wet on Sunday. Horrible conditions, hard S wind on the lagoon, white caps and bubble trails, but we were able to at least run it lightly to get some of the break in hours on the clock. Launched it from a dirt ramp, first time dry launching and it was super easy... slid right off. It handles the chop great. My first time running a jack plate, found it ran best all the way down in that slop. I'll play with it more and more each time out. It's very stable and never felt tipsy. Screams out of the hole with the Foreman prop. My first experience with it.... amazing. I'll get more used to everything each time out.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

I've enjoyed following this thread. Please indulge us with some more pictures for a while!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Man that thing looks sweet, nice skiff!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2018)

Purty, sits in the water nice!


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

Congrats. I'm a big fan of the patterned upholstery, that really sets it off.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

ZaneD said:


> Congrats. I'm a big fan of the patterned upholstery, that really sets it off.


That caught my eye too!


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks guys. When I went down to place my order a few months ago, Liz had an Air in the showroom with that stitching. It looked amazing so we thought we'd give it a go.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Love the lines of those Mosquitoes. Also like the bow flairs, instead of some large obnoxious looking spray rails. How's it handle heavy chop or rougher bay water?

Not meaning to rain on the parade, but I don't understand why they only have that small access panel inside of one of the rear tubs to access the bilge area and all of your pumps. Seems like a lot of work trying to get in there to work on anything. Not sure why they didn't just add a small access hatch from the deck to do the same thing, which seems to me, would be an easier way to get to all those fittings, connections, wiring and pumps.

Also, if the PP was swooped back a little more and loose the back rest, it looks like someone could actually comfortably fish from the rear deck. I understand weight distribution, but....


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Backwater said:


> Love the lines of those Mosquitoes. Also like the bow flairs, instead of some large obnoxious looking spray rails. How's it handle heavy chop or rougher bay water?
> 
> Not meaning to rain on the parade, but I don't understand why they only have that small access panel inside of one of the rear tubs to access the bilge area and all of your pumps. Seems like a lot of work trying to get in there to work on anything. Not sure why they didn't just add a small access hatch from the deck to do the same thing, which seems to me, would be an easier way to get to all those fittings, connections, wiring and pumps.
> 
> Also, if the PP was swooped back a little more and loose the back rest, it looks like someone could actually comfortable fish from the rear deck. I understand weight distribution, but....



Ive only had it out a few times, but our maiden voyage was the south end of the lagoon with a hard S wind, around 15. White caps and bubble trails the whole way. Boat handled it great, wife and I stayed bone dry. 

With that prop, I hit 34 yesterday all trimmed out, two guys, light gear, 3/4 tank fuel, myself (185) and brother (220). Hole shot is incredible, so I'm very happy with 34. A mph or two faster than I was expecting to see with that prop. 

The access hatch shouldn't be a problem for me. I thought the same thing during the build, so Will and I decided to put a flush mount tackle station inside the port hatch. Im killing two birds with one stone. I now have a few trays for storage, and if I need to access the pumps, I can remove the tackle station and have wide open access from both sides.

The back rest folds up and out of the way. 90% of my fishing is myself and one other buddy. One guy on the platform, one guy up front.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Can second the Mosquito performance in a chop. Very soft and dry ride. 

I wondered too about access through the starboard tub hatch, but a recent foray in there to check it out was OK. It's tight, but then again I used to crawl around in airplane electronic bays to work on gear when I was in the Navy.

Like Jumbo Jet, I'm usually by myself, with my pup or one buddy and fishing off the back deck has not been an issue. Sounds like JJ has got his dialed in!


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

Jumbo Jet congrats, it looks great! I'm curious, have you noticed if the zuke 60 hits the boat when turned full lock? I've read that certain motor/jack plate combos have had this happen on the Mosquito due to the somewhat narrow opening between the sponsons. Only asking because I'd eventually like to move up to an 18' skiff in the future and had the Mosquito at the top of my list.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

jbnc said:


> Jumbo Jet congrats, it looks great! I'm curious, have you noticed if the zuke 60 hits the boat when turned full lock? I've read that certain motor/jack plate combos have had this happen on the Mosquito due to the somewhat narrow opening between the sponsons. Only asking because I'd eventually like to move up to an 18' skiff in the future and had the Mosquito at the top of my list.


Thanks for the nice words, greatly appreciated. 

No, it does not hit the sponsons. This is hard left at the stopping point, still plenty of clearance. Hope that helps


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

Jumbo Jet said:


> Thanks for the nice words, greatly appreciated.
> 
> No, it does not hit the sponsons. This is hard left at the stopping point, still plenty of clearance. Hope that helps


Awesome, thanks for the picture! That definitely answers my question.


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)

Man that is pretty. Love the diamond stitch.


----------



## tnrch (Mar 1, 2016)

Beautiful color combo on your rig. I ordered the darker grey with black accents and you have me second guessing my choices. Nice job!


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

tnrch said:


> Beautiful color combo on your rig. I ordered the darker grey with black accents and you have me second guessing my choices. Nice job!


haha, no way. Yours is going to look amazing. Haze Grey is a great color too. Watching your build closely....other than colors, we have nearly identical skiffs. I was amazed once again today...this boat is insane. Im getting to places I could have only wished to of in the Maverick. Easiest poling boat Ive pushed in a long time. One or two walks on the pole and it just starts gliding.


----------



## wtgoon (Sep 14, 2016)

Matts said:


> By the way, don’t step on the folding backrest:-(


I made that mistake once already


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

Jumbo Jet said:


> Thanks for the nice words, greatly appreciated.
> 
> No, it does not hit the sponsons. This is hard left at the stopping point, still plenty of clearance. Hope that helps


It does look like it would hit if it had a cav or compression plate.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

You & BT team nailed this build. BEAUTIFUL & congrats !!!


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

fishicaltherapist said:


> You & BT team nailed this build. BEAUTIFUL & congrats !!!


Aw man, thanks so much. Greatly appreciate hearing that. We all worked hard to cover every detail I could think of.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

wtgoon said:


> I made that mistake once already


Eric was nice enough to send me two new joints but with welding and re powder coating the entire thing, that was a $600 mistake, not counting my time:-(. I had to laugh as BT posted a nice foto the other day with a Mosquito with same broken back rest. I’ve noticed that some of their models have flip down vertical supports to protect the welds.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Love the lines of those Mosquitoes. Also like the bow flairs, instead of some large obnoxious looking spray rails. How's it handle heavy chop or rougher bay water?
> Like a dream! I’ve been amazed with it in heavy waves. Big V in the front. Trade off, sometimes the water is so shallow I’d rather have a Lostmen. Back feels better after 45 min in 2 footers at 25 mph Yes they were a solid 2 and I was soaking wet but not in pain.
> Not meaning to rain on the parade, but I don't understand why they only have that small access panel inside of one of the rear tubs to access the bilge area and all of your pumps. Seems like a lot of work trying to get in there to work on anything. Not sure why they didn't just add a small access hatch from the deck to do the same thing, which seems to me, would be an easier way to get to all those fittings, connections, wiring and pumps.
> Had to replace bait pump thru that hatch and no biggie at all. The two pumps are right where I need them.
> Also, if the PP was swooped back a little more and loose the back rest, it looks like someone could actually comfortable fish from the rear deck. I understand weight distribution, but....


Maybe if no seat cushions. I like the back rest. If I’m poling, I would never have any one fishing rear deck as too annoying. When fishing three and not poling, we just put a kid on the platform.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Jumbo Jet said:


> Thanks for the nice words, greatly appreciated.
> 
> No, it does not hit the sponsons. This is hard left at the stopping point, still plenty of clearance. Hope that helps
> 
> I really like the Mosquito,, and it has been #1 on my look list but am becoming less enthused about the sponsons. If this is "hard left" I'm kind of scratching my head - doesn't look very "hard left" to me or am I looking at it incorrectly?


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

mmccull5 said:


> Great looking skiff! Interested to see some more pictures of the trolling motor plug setup. I feel the same about the power cord across the deck and did something similar.


Hey man, I'm really sorry. I know you asked for pics a while ago, I completely forgot. I finally mounted the TM yesterday, cut the power wire to size and got it all set up. Hope these pics help


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Jumbo Jet said:


> Hey man, I'm really sorry. I know you asked for pics a while ago, I completely forgot. I finally mounted the TM yesterday, cut the power wire to size and got it all set up. Hope these pics help


Thanks! Looks great! Enjoy it!


----------



## _4_ (Aug 9, 2017)

Would you mind posting pictures of the front bow storage where I assume your trolling motor batteries are set up?


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

_4_ said:


> Would you mind posting pictures of the front bow storage where I assume your trolling motor batteries are set up?


Yeah, sure thing. For now, I'm laying a towel on the bottom to protect the gel coat when I have everything in there, but I think I'm going to order a raw sheet of SeaDek for the bottom and side walls. I keep 3 life jackets, fire extinguisher and whoever goes with me puts a bag up there. Hope that helps

Mark


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

You seem to be missing a battery!


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

TimR said:


> You seem to be missing a battery!



haha, Im barley using the one thats up there.


----------



## Evan Ott (Apr 15, 2018)

Hey Mark, sounds like we might share the same OCD with hatches. Im also thinking about seadeking mine. But for now I bought a $40 4pk of life jackets that came in a clear zip up bag. I took one out and put my throwable, whistle, and fire extinguisher in. Makes it easy to take all my safety gear out when washing the skiff. And the bag keeps the extinguisher from beating my hatch up. Evan


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Could you please post a picture of that setup? Thanks, Tim


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

That’s exactly how I have my hatch set up too. My raw sheets of Seadek came in yesterday, so I’ll get everything done this weekend. 

Here ya go, Tim


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

That looks perfect for that space and think I will try it! Thanks, Tim


----------



## Kapke (Aug 22, 2018)

Congrats on your new skiff I’m glad to see another mosquito with diamond stitch seats.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks!!!! Loving it more and more each time out. Just hit the 10 hr mark


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Evan Ott said:


> Hey Mark, sounds like we might share the same OCD with hatches. Im also thinking about seadeking mine. But for now I bought a $40 4pk of life jackets that came in a clear zip up bag. I took one out and put my throwable, whistle, and fire extinguisher in. Makes it easy to take all my safety gear out when washing the skiff. And the bag keeps the extinguisher from beating my hatch up. Evan



Got my front hatch Seadeked today. So nice to not have to lay a towel down in there anymore to protect the gelcoat. I went with white and their standard texture.

Hatch cleaned and surface prepped with GTechniq Panel Wipe. 



My raw sheet was measured and test fit, measured again, test fit again, and cut to size, lol



Had to work out the air bubbles on those bends, but it smoothed out nice and now covers the floor and side walls. It's going to be nice to drop and anchor in there and not worry about scratching up my finish.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Last week I got a small scratch on the engine cover from it hitting the underside of the platform. Underneath the cowling paint is black plastic, so the scratch stuck out like a sore thumb. Fixed it with Suzuki touch up paint, but wanted to make sure it never happened again. Using another raw sheet in white, I cut to size and covered the entire underside of my platform. The standard finish on the SeaDek is a near perfect match to the texture on the underside of the platform. Used a small jar lid to make a perfect circle cutout for the fasteners of the Tibor PPH


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2018)

Looks great!


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Mark, that looks awesome! I am surprised that your cowling could reach the bottom side of your platform?


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

You can set a trim limiter on that Suzuki. Just google it. Takes a couple minutes and will not have to worry about looking back while trimming up or the cowling hitting platform.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

TimR said:


> Mark, that looks awesome! I am surprised that your cowling could reach the bottom side of your platform?


It does. I have the Forman prop so my motor is set on the lowest mounting holes. I had the jack plate all the way up in the garage last week, and trimmed the motor up to clean up under it. I trimmed a bit too high and it rubbed the platform. Didn't take make much to scuff the paint, but this should solve that problem. 

On a side note, how are all you guys towing? I raise my jackplate all the way up, and trim the motor up just a bump or two, just a slight tilt. Was wondering if I should get a transom saver or not.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Pudldux said:


> You can set a trim limiter on that Suzuki. Just google it. Takes a couple minutes and will not have to worry about looking back while trimming up or the cowling hitting platform.


Thanks!!! I forgot all about that. I will do that!! Would have saved me $30 in Seadek, lol


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Jumbo Jet said:


> Thanks!!! I forgot all about that. I will do that!! Would have saved me $30 in Seadek, lol


I would think raising the jackplate to tow is not a good idea - much more stress on everything


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Looking good.

I trailer with the jack plate down and the engine tilted up slightly. I bought a MY-Wedge transom saver that slides over the tilt arm and then cushions the engine on bumps. Works very well. Depending on your clearance, you may have to cut the wedge down a tad. They also make smaller wedges that center the steering arm to keep it from moving back and forth. Good products, durable rubber and last forever.

http://www.m-ywedge.com/index.html


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Zika said:


> Looking good.
> 
> I trailer with the jack plate down and the engine tilted up slightly. I bought a MY-Wedge transom saver that slides over the tilt arm and then cushions the engine on bumps. Works very well. Depending on your clearance, you may have to cut the wedge down a tad. They also make smaller wedges that center the steering arm to keep it from moving back and forth. Good products, durable rubber and last forever.
> 
> http://www.m-ywedge.com/index.html



Im going to check them out today. Thanks Zik!


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Jumbo Jet said:


> It does. I have the Forman prop so my motor is set on the lowest mounting holes. I had the jack plate all the way up in the garage last week, and trimmed the motor up to clean up under it. I trimmed a bit too high and it rubbed the platform. Didn't take make much to scuff the paint, but this should solve that problem.
> 
> On a side note, how are all you guys towing? I raise my jackplate all the way up, and trim the motor up just a bump or two, just a slight tilt. Was wondering if I should get a transom saver or not.


I tow mine with the jack plate all the way up and motor trimmed almost all the way down. Just above the bottom of the trailers rear cross beam. I spoke to Will when when I picked my boat up and this is what he recommended for the best support as well protecting the skeg.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

TimR said:


> I tow mine with the jack plate all the way up and motor trimmed almost all the way down. Just above the bottom of the trailers rear cross beam. I spoke to Will when when I picked my boat up and this is what he recommended for the best support as well protecting the skeg.


That’s exactly what he told me too, which is why I’ve been doing it that way. Just curious what others were doing. I bought the My Wedge block that Zik recommended. I’ll use it for long road trips


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

I was thinking about getting a wedge for the exact same reason, where did you purchase yours from?


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

TimR said:


> I was thinking about getting a wedge for the exact same reason, where did you purchase yours from?


Cheapest I found it was eBay for the 3 pack. One block for the tilt, two for the steering. PartVu on eBay

https://www.partsvu.com/m-y-wedge-t...MIqN7Ql5zU3QIVWODICh3dbQWkEAQYASABEgKXNPD_BwE


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Following this due to the badass boat. Congrats! On the PDFs, USCG and TPWD may not count those vests as usable if they are in the bag. I say may because I’ve not been cited, but that has been pointed out to me. YMMV.




Jumbo Jet said:


> That’s exactly how I have my hatch set up too. My raw sheets of Seadek came in yesterday, so I’ll get everything done this weekend.
> 
> Here ya go, Tim


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Surffshr said:


> Following this due to the badass boat. Congrats! On the PDFs, USCG and TPWD may not count those vests as usable if they are in the bag. I say may because I’ve not been cited, but that has been pointed out to me. YMMV.


Thanks man, greatly appreciated on both.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Surffshr said:


> Following this due to the badass boat. Congrats! On the PDFs, USCG and TPWD may not count those vests as usable if they are in the bag. I say may because I’ve not been cited, but that has been pointed out to me. YMMV.


I was told that in Texas, inflatable PFD were required to be worn during the ride but the orange PFD are ok if on the boat but not carried on the person during the ride. Is this correct? Got stopped by TPWD and USCG and checked, not cited and not commented on them!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Type III auto inflatables not required to be worn, but must be easily accessible.

Type V inflatables have to be worn.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks Zika!


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Jumbo Jet said:


> That’s exactly what he told me too, which is why I’ve been doing it that way. Just curious what others were doing. I bought the My Wedge block that Zik recommended. I’ll use it for long road trips


Using a wedge on my BT3 and a strap to prevent the engine from moving too much on our beautiful Texas roads. Tried the transom saver but need to cut the side connecting with the trailer to make it more effective. No time to get it done yet


----------

